

Ask HN: Amazon prime no-rush delivery - gopalanj

Lately am seeing more no-rush delivery options.<p>Amazon charges for Prime and then pay (as $1 MP3 download credit) people not to use it. But why??  Did they got burnt of prime shipping?<p>http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200444160
======
duck
I would guess that it is due to the busy time of the year and maybe to push
their digital offerings to more people.

